# flatbands curly Maple ergo



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
It feels like christmas today,My slinghot arrived early this morning,Even the postman hung around to have a look
I could not believe my eyes when i opened the package, The finish on the slingshot is absolutely stunning-like glass.
First job see how it feels-The thumb and finger rests are perfect for my hand,On full draw the slingshot stays perfectly still,The base of the slingshot requires a slight amount of pressure from my pinky to keep the hold rock steady.Sighting between the glorious forks is a pleasure in its self.-Got to say on appearance the Flatband gets 10 out of 10.
While my coffee was brewing i set up the ammo catcher-Now its time to get down to business,On the band front maybe Mr Miller could explain what type they are,All i know is they work superbly,The ammo pouch is made of very soft but sturdy leather it has a centre hole to assist loading, the 12 mm balls slot straight in works perfect. 10 out of 10.
As for shooting i set a cardboard target at 30 feet,The centre had a 3 inch hole cut out and a gong at the back.It took me about a dozen shots to get used to the new pouch and get a decent release technique.I shot in batches of ten-not one of the shots missed the carboard- it is about 8 inch squared.My best score was 6 out of 10 hitting the gong.Believe me this was all down to the slingshot feeling like i had owned it all my life.And i will. 10 out of 10 for accuracy.
This slingshot has however one major fault-It is way too cheap-worth at least 3 to 4 times what Mr Miller charges.In fact i had to email Mr Miller when he gave me a price for the slingshot.I thought he had given me the wrong price.
I would like to thank Mr Miller- top class slingshot and a true gentlmen to deal with.
If you havent got a Flatband slingshot-GET ONE NOW.

Spanky


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice write up... could you post a pic?

LGD


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice write up... could you post a pic?
> 
> LGD


As soon as my daughter calls i will post a pic-She has my camera.
The trouble with this slingshot-is i cant put the thing down.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes.. Spanky put up some pics


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys 
Just been out back with the Flatband,9 out 10 at 32 feet-there is nothing left of the can-riiped it in half.
Boy am i pleased with the new slingshot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

FB is the tops, I have 2 of his and my girl has 1 as well, absolutely beautiful. 
I think FB would give them away if he could, for the prices he asks it more than likely all he is doing is covering his materials. Great guy and great slingshots....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

> If you havent got a Flatband slingshot-GET ONE NOW.


I could not agree more!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NightCycler said:


> > If you havent got a Flatband slingshot-GET ONE NOW.
> 
> 
> I could not agree more!


+1!
I love my Ergo! Nothing fits the hand better. And Gary is the slingshot-craziest guy there is, so that's a bonus







.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)




----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of some of FB's ergos...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary is one of the greatest guys you will ever meet. Just ask him and he will tell you "I LOVE SLINGSHOTS" I really think he sleeps with one under his pillow.







His slings are super and his finish is superb. I own a couple and I gave my Grandson one which he loves. Like the man said "get one", or two. Below is my Blue Skeen model in Cocabola, finish is like glass.
Philly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Good review. Thanks for posting!

Gary's maple ergo is a joy to shoot. It slips into my hand without any awkwardness and is very comfortable to shoot.
Here is a pic from one of my best 28' shooting sessions last week. I pulled a few shots but most of the 25 were right where I wanted. 
The other pic was shot today from 60'. This is a personal best... 5" center-to-center group.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Northner, Gary's slings are super.
Philly


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Once you go Flatband, you never go back!


----------



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

I just got my two Flatbands yesterday......

All I have to say is ....****!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love my tiger maple ergo from Gary!!! Great slingshot.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Darn it! I've spent too much on slings already, and now I have to have another one. They're beautiful.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

SuwaneeRick said:


> Darn it! I've spent too much on slings already, and now I have to have another one. They're beautiful.


Hi 
Order one of Flatbands slinghsots and you will be amazed at the craftmanship.You will also find Mr Miller very helpfull on your choice of bands etc.
In my opinion he is a true Gent.


----------

